# "North Roads" Users: What Stem Length?



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Those of you who are running a North Roads type of handlebar (V.O. Tourist, Nitto Albatross, etc.) on your commuter, what stem length do you use, and is it longer or shorter than what you would run with drops or risers?

Thanks much!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I tried the Albatross bar with my 100 stem and it was a little to close for comfort. At the Rivendell site they suggest going with a longer stem with their Albatross., at least a 110 or 120. I didn't go for the longer stem, as I didn't want that Gentleman's ride. I switched out to FSA Metropolis bars with my normal stem and it is perfect for me. With that said, when the bike had drop bars the top tube was too long for me. Not by much mind you but I could never get comfortable unless riding the tops. The FSA bars put me in my most comfortable position. I like the bars so much I put them on three of my bikes. If I ever did go back to the Nitto Albatross I would be on a longer stem for sure.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> I tried the Albatross bar with my 100 stem and it was a little to close for comfort. At the Rivendell site they suggest going with a longer stem with their Albatross., at least a 110 or 120. I didn't go for the longer stem, as I didn't want that Gentleman's ride. I switched out to FSA Metropolis bars with my normal stem and it is perfect for me. With that said, when the bike had drop bars the top tube was too long for me. Not by much mind you but I could never get comfortable unless riding the tops. The FSA bars put me in my most comfortable position. I like the bars so much I put them on three of my bikes. If I ever did go back to the Nitto Albatross I would be on a longer stem for sure.



Thank you for your response, blakcloud! Like yours, my top tube is longer than I'd like, which is why I'm switching bars. I decided to get a Velo Orange Tourist instead of the Northroads, and I'm very happy with it so far. I'm using an 85mm stem and it feels pretty good, although I find myself wanting to put my hands towards the front of the grips, so I may try a 100mm. Again, thanks for your input.


----------

